# EKL Alpenföhn Peter: High-End-Grafikkartenkühler mit Platz für zwei 140-mm-Lüfter auf der Cebit



## PCGH-Redaktion (15. Februar 2011)

*EKL Alpenföhn Peter: High-End-Grafikkartenkühler mit Platz für zwei 140-mm-Lüfter auf der Cebit*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu EKL Alpenföhn Peter: High-End-Grafikkartenkühler mit Platz für zwei 140-mm-Lüfter auf der Cebit gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: EKL Alpenföhn Peter: High-End-Grafikkartenkühler mit Platz für zwei 140-mm-Lüfter auf der Cebit


----------



## mars321 (15. Februar 2011)

*EKL Alpenföhn Peter: High-End-Grafikkartenkühler mit Platz für zwei 140-mm-Lüfter auf der Cebit*

Die immer mit ihren namen XD


----------



## XentroX (15. Februar 2011)

*EKL Alpenföhn Peter: High-End-Grafikkartenkühler mit Platz für zwei 140-mm-Lüfter auf der Cebit*

nicht für die HD 6950/70  Schade


----------



## elohim (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Peter: High-End-Grafikkartenkühler mit Platz für zwei 140-mm-Lüfter auf der Cebit*

sieht doch nett aus, ist wohl die große Version des Deep Cool V6000:


----------



## xTc (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Peter: High-End-Grafikkartenkühler mit Platz für zwei 140-mm-Lüfter auf der Cebit*



XentroX schrieb:


> nicht für die HD 6950/70  Schade



Abwarten. Noch ist nicht aller Tage Abend. Wer sagt, dass das der einzigste neue GPU-Kühler bleibt? 


Gruß


----------



## Bierverkoster (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Peter: High-End-Grafikkartenkühler mit Platz für zwei 140-mm-Lüfter auf der Cebit*

aber die namen von alpenföhn find ich echt immer zu cool, obwohl ich berg-namen besser finde als "peter"


----------



## TH1984 (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Peter: High-End-Grafikkartenkühler mit Platz für zwei 140-mm-Lüfter auf der Cebit*

sieht ja vielversprechend aus, aber Peter?
Wer bringt bitte "Peter" mit nem VGA Kühler in Verbindung? Wer kommt denn auf sowas?
Ich freu mich auf den nächsten CPU-Kühler "Heinrich" mit 2*140mm "Franz" Lüftern


----------



## FabulousBK81 (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Peter: High-End-Grafikkartenkühler mit Platz für zwei 140-mm-Lüfter auf der Cebit*

Sieht ja nicht schlecht aus aber am Besten gefällt mir der Name...ob`s ne Heidi auch geben wird?


----------



## hotfirefox (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Peter: High-End-Grafikkartenkühler mit Platz für zwei 140-mm-Lüfter auf der Cebit*

Eine Heidi gab/gibt es schon


----------



## FabulousBK81 (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Peter: High-End-Grafikkartenkühler mit Platz für zwei 140-mm-Lüfter auf der Cebit*

lol echt jetzt...ja hab`s grad gegoogelt na dann war`s ja klar das da Peter folgt.


----------



## Rolk (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Peter: High-End-Grafikkartenkühler mit Platz für zwei 140-mm-Lüfter auf der Cebit*

Bekommt man da als Namensvetter einen Vorzugspreis?


----------



## Dommerle (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Peter: High-End-Grafikkartenkühler mit Platz für zwei 140-mm-Lüfter auf der Cebit*

Den will ich für meine GTX 570 haben...


----------



## thescythe (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Peter: High-End-Grafikkartenkühler mit Platz für zwei 140-mm-Lüfter auf der Cebit*

Nach Heidi und Peter, demnächst noch der Alpöhi 

Dann hätte ich noch einen Vorschlag für den nächsten Chipset-Kühler : Fräulein Rottenmeier 

Und für die nächste Lüfterserie wäre dann noch "Klara" vorhanden, die ja im bekannter weise im Rollstuhl saß ^^


----------



## halunke (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Peter: High-End-Grafikkartenkühler mit Platz für zwei 140-mm-Lüfter auf der Cebit*

Endlich tut sich mal was     Die Nvidia Referenzkühler der GTX 5xx sind schon noch ziemlich laut auch wenn nicht mehr so extrem wie bei den Serien davor. 

Ich will auch unbedingt nen neuen Kühler


----------



## lalaker (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Peter: High-End-Grafikkartenkühler mit Platz für zwei 140-mm-Lüfter auf der Cebit*

Also einen neuen GPU-Kühler vorstellen, der dann nicht mit der AMD 6950/6970 kompatibel ist, finde ich schon seltsam bzw. unklug.


----------



## 4clocker (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Peter: High-End-Grafikkartenkühler mit Platz für zwei 140-mm-Lüfter auf der Cebit*

Wenn das Größenverhältnis zwischen Kühler und Lüftern auf Bild 1 stimmt, dann ist es ziemlich sinnlos da zwei 140er Lüfter zu montieren. In dem Fall werden ja ~50% des Luftstroms sinnlos verblasen, seitlich und hinten vorbei. Hätten die von EKL mal lieber die Kühlfläche in einer sinnvollen Größe gestaltet


----------



## Fandevarth (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Peter: High-End-Grafikkartenkühler mit Platz für zwei 140-mm-Lüfter auf der Cebit*

Ich glaub da handelt es sich nur um einen Fehler in der Auflistung...Soweit ich weiß haben die 6950 bzw. 6970 die gleichen Lochabstände beim GPU Kühler wie die 5950 bzw. 5970...
Gibt es für den Kühler schon einen genauen Termin? Der sieht nämlich doch sehr potent aus...


----------



## thescythe (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Peter: High-End-Grafikkartenkühler mit Platz für zwei 140-mm-Lüfter auf der Cebit*



Fandevarth schrieb:


> Ich glaub da handelt es sich nur um einen Fehler in der Auflistung...Soweit ich weiß haben die 6950 bzw. 6970 die gleichen Lochabstände beim GPU Kühler wie die 5950 bzw. 5970...


Denke ich auch, die Montageplatte bietet zig verschiedene Möglichkeiten an !
Peter

Sollte passen .....


----------



## mannefix (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Peter: High-End-Grafikkartenkühler mit Platz für zwei 140-mm-Lüfter auf der Cebit*



4clocker schrieb:


> Wenn das Größenverhältnis zwischen Kühler und Lüftern auf Bild 1 stimmt, dann ist es ziemlich sinnlos da zwei 140er Lüfter zu montieren. In dem Fall werden ja ~50% des Luftstroms sinnlos verblasen, seitlich und hinten vorbei. Hätten die von EKL mal lieber die Kühlfläche in einer sinnvollen Größe gestaltet



Hi, denke ich auch. 2 mal 120mm ergeben Sinn. Die haben auch geringe anlaufspannungen. Scythe Slipstream 120mm ist verdammt leise. BeQuiet 120mm nur bis 3,5V unhörbar. Werde bis 28nm Prozess warten und dann was um die 70-100 Watt kaufen.


----------



## merkurmb (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Peter: High-End-Grafikkartenkühler mit Platz für zwei 140-mm-Lüfter auf der Cebit*

gibt es das teil von Bild 3 auch einzeln ?


----------



## Uter (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Peter: High-End-Grafikkartenkühler mit Platz für zwei 140-mm-Lüfter auf der Cebit*



4clocker schrieb:


> Wenn das Größenverhältnis zwischen Kühler und Lüftern auf Bild 1 stimmt, dann ist es ziemlich sinnlos da zwei 140er Lüfter zu montieren. In dem Fall werden ja ~50% des Luftstroms sinnlos verblasen, seitlich und hinten vorbei. Hätten die von EKL mal lieber die Kühlfläche in einer sinnvollen Größe gestaltet


Sogar noch mehr. Von dem 1. Lüfter wird ja nur etwas mehr als 1/4 genutzt... 
Also insgesammt nicht mehr Fläche als der Thermalright Shaman, aber einen Lüfter mehr... naja Hauptsache Weltneuheit.


----------



## Rocksteak (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Peter: High-End-Grafikkartenkühler mit Platz für zwei 140-mm-Lüfter auf der Cebit*



4clocker schrieb:


> Wenn das Größenverhältnis zwischen Kühler und Lüftern auf Bild 1 stimmt, dann ist es ziemlich sinnlos da zwei 140er Lüfter zu montieren. In dem Fall werden ja ~50% des Luftstroms sinnlos verblasen, seitlich und hinten vorbei. Hätten die von EKL mal lieber die Kühlfläche in einer sinnvollen Größe gestaltet



Wie sinnvoll sind dann erst 4x120mm?


----------



## The_Schroeder (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Peter: High-End-Grafikkartenkühler mit Platz für zwei 140-mm-Lüfter auf der Cebit*

Das Ding sieht meinem MK-13 von Prolimatech sogar vom Zubehör so krass ähnlich das ich es nicht haben will


----------



## Jonnyhh (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Peter: High-End-Grafikkartenkühler mit Platz für zwei 140-mm-Lüfter auf der Cebit*

Eigentlich wollte ich mir die Heidi bestellen, aber jetzt warte ich noch auf Peter!! Gefällt mir sehr gut!


----------



## ile (16. Februar 2011)

4clocker schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn das Größenverhältnis zwischen Kühler und Lüftern auf Bild 1 stimmt, dann ist es ziemlich sinnlos da zwei 140er Lüfter zu montieren. In dem Fall werden ja ~50% des Luftstroms sinnlos verblasen, seitlich und hinten vorbei. Hätten die von EKL mal lieber die Kühlfläche in einer sinnvollen Größe gestaltet



Hab ich mir auch gedacht.


----------



## X6Sixcore (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Peter: High-End-Grafikkartenkühler mit Platz für zwei 140-mm-Lüfter auf der Cebit*



XentroX schrieb:


> nicht für die HD 6950/70  Schade


 


Fandevarth schrieb:


> Ich glaub da handelt es sich nur um einen Fehler in der Auflistung...Soweit ich weiß haben die 6950 bzw. 6970 die gleichen Lochabstände beim GPU Kühler wie die 5950 bzw. 5970...
> Gibt es für den Kühler schon einen genauen Termin? Der sieht nämlich doch sehr potent aus...


 


thescythe schrieb:


> Denke ich auch, die Montageplatte bietet zig verschiedene Möglichkeiten an !
> Peter
> 
> Sollte passen .....



Huhu, schaut vielleicht mal die ganzen Threads hier durch.

Das Verwenden von AC Extreme & Co. auf 6950/6970 Referenzdesign scheint ein regelrechter Volkssport zu sein.
Obwohl das offiziell nicht kompatibel ist, weil nicht Plug an Pray.

mfg.


----------



## Shizophrenic (25. Februar 2011)

Design find ich gut, aber ob er den shaman oder den mk13 schlagen kann werden wir noch sehen, ich für meine Fälle bin gespannt ^^


----------



## esszett (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Peter: High-End-Grafikkartenkühler mit Platz für zwei 140-mm-Lüfter auf der Cebit*

Egal, wie grosz die Luefter sind, werden sie durch diese Befestigungsschiene (wie beim Prolimatech) ein paar Zentimeter vom Kuehler weg sein. Das halte ich fuer sehr unklug, weil dann nur eine hohe Luefterdrehzahl den Luftstrom ueberhaupt durch die Kuehlfinnen pressen kann, waehrend langsam drehende Luefter mehr oder weniger am Kuehler vorbei faecheln werden. Das fand ich schon beim MK-13 kontraproduktiv und nun ebenso beim Ekel-Peter.

GruSZ


----------



## Seabound (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Peter: High-End-Grafikkartenkühler mit Platz für zwei 140-mm-Lüfter auf der Cebit*



esszett schrieb:


> Egal, wie grosz die Luefter sind, werden sie durch diese Befestigungsschiene (wie beim Prolimatech) ein paar Zentimeter vom Kuehler weg sein. Das halte ich fuer sehr unklug, weil dann nur eine hohe Luefterdrehzahl den Luftstrom ueberhaupt durch die Kuehlfinnen pressen kann, waehrend langsam drehende Luefter mehr oder weniger am Kuehler vorbei faecheln werden. Das fand ich schon beim MK-13 kontraproduktiv und nun ebenso beim Ekel-Peter.
> 
> GruSZ


 
Zumal die Luft ja auch noch die Komponenten unter dem Kühler kühlen muss. Sprich Spawas und RAM. Deswegen halte ich auch nix von langsam drehen und so. Auf der Platine muss auch noch was vom Luftstrom ankommen. 

Der Lüfter liegt beim Shaman z.B. direkt auf dem Kühler auf. Hast nur zwei millimeterdünne Entkopplungsstreifen aus Gummi dazwischen. Abstand halt ich für kontraproduktiv. Eben weil zuviel Luft zur Seite entweicht. Oder bei zu wenig Luftdruck kommt nix mehr auf dem PCB an.


----------



## Gast20141208 (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Peter: High-End-Grafikkartenkühler mit Platz für zwei 140-mm-Lüfter auf der Cebit*

Zum Glück ist es ein eigener Kühler und kein Nachrüstmodul für die Heidi. 

Wie sähe das denn aus, wenn der Peter auf der Heidi...
Naja, lassen wir das.


----------



## Shizophrenic (26. Februar 2011)

Fadi schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Glück ist es ein eigener Kühler und kein Nachrüstmodul für die Heidi.
> 
> Wie sähe das denn aus, wenn der Peter auf der Heidi...
> Naja, lassen wir das.



Haha xD *ich brech ab vor lachen* xD


----------



## Seabound (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Peter: High-End-Grafikkartenkühler mit Platz für zwei 140-mm-Lüfter auf der Cebit*

Jo, der war jut!


----------



## Speedy1612 (15. März 2011)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Peter: High-End-Grafikkartenkühler mit Platz für zwei 140-mm-Lüfter auf der Cebit*

weiß den schon einer ob der kühler auch auf NICHT Referenz PCBs passt ? 

Mein AC Cooling Projekt ist leider dadurch gescheitert >.<


----------



## SirToctor (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Peter: High-End-Grafikkartenkühler mit Platz für zwei 140-mm-Lüfter auf der Cebit*

nurmal nebenbei...das Teil passt eins A auf ne 6950/70


----------



## X6Sixcore (30. Mai 2011)

Schau mal bei EKL auf die Seite.

Dort sind Nicht-Referenzdesign-Karten _unter Umständen_ ausgeschlossen.


----------



## Dyn@moFan (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Peter: High-End-Grafikkartenkühler mit Platz für zwei 140-mm-Lüfter auf der Cebit*

Auf der Produktseite von Alpenföhn steht, dass sich die Kompatibilitätsliste nur auf das Referenzdesign bezieht und Non-Referenz-Karten *unter Umständen *nicht passen. Es wird allerdings keinesfalls explizit ausgeschlossen.


----------



## X6Sixcore (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: EKL Alpenföhn Peter: High-End-Grafikkartenkühler mit Platz für zwei 140-mm-Lüfter auf der Cebit*

  

*schnarch*

Korrigiert.


----------

